
NY Times: Republicans Attack Internet Privacy - drallison
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/29/opinion/republicans-attack-internet-privacy.html?ref=opinion
======
drallison
Tom Wheeler, past head of the FCC, weighs in with a cogent op-ed piece:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/29/opinion/how-the-
republica...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/29/opinion/how-the-republicans-
sold-your-privacy-to-internet-providers.html)

------
drallison
A reader comment from the NY Times:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/29/opinion/online-privacy-
ab...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/29/opinion/online-privacy-
abandoned.html?ref=opinion)

